# (t)csh losing history at shutdown on 8-CURRENT



## ale (Jul 23, 2009)

Can anyone confirm the complete loss of history for root at shutdown using tcsh (if he is giving the shutdown)?
To reproduce it: 

start the box
login as a root and do something so the ~/.history get populated
shutdown -r now
login again as root and check your history
If a user different then root starts the shutdown and root is not logged in, the history for root is kept.
Maybe it's just because of changes in tcsh, my other users doesn't use it. Maybe it could happens also to normal user using tcsh.


----------

